# Introducing the cart video



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 1, 2010)

Finally got some time to put together a video of using clicker training to introduce the cart.

I know some of you have seen and enjoyed the first video; I hope you enjoy this one too.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Peggy, Just thought I'd tell you I spent 45 minutes checking out your video and some of the others attached to your signature. Great feature.


----------



## jleonard (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice Peggy, you've given me lots of new things to try! I really like your cue to set the front feet.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 2, 2010)

jleonard said:


> Very nice Peggy, you've given me lots of new things to try! I really like your cue to set the front feet.


thanks Jessica!

He learned to place his feet on that tiny little strip of rubber mat (I taught him through shaping) and THEN I added the cue of the hand on the shoulder.

Funny...my cue to stand still is a scratch on the withers and I pet his back towards his tail. Subtle and fun.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 2, 2010)

AppyLover2 said:


> Peggy, Just thought I'd tell you I spent 45 minutes checking out your video and some of the others attached to your signature. Great feature.


Thank you Donna....I'm always thrilled when someone enjoys the videos...thanks so much.


----------



## Jetiki (Jun 3, 2010)

Neat video but I don't like backing them into the shafts to eliminate the posibility of the shafts getting stepped on, bigger issue with a bigger horse but if they step in the wrong spot they could bend them or break them.

Karen


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 3, 2010)

Agreed. It's great that the horse is being taught to tolerate tight spaces, like between the shafts, and to stand so you bring the shafts to the horse up over his back so you don't poke him in the butt in case he moves (you never know




). The paint job on some of my carts wouldn't tolerate the horse stepping on them, even on accident.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 3, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Agreed. It's great that the horse is being taught to tolerate tight spaces, like between the shafts, and to stand so you bring the shafts to the horse up over his back so you don't poke him in the butt in case he moves (you never know
> 
> 
> 
> ). The paint job on some of my carts wouldn't tolerate the horse stepping on them, even on accident.


Very good point from both of you. This was a freebie cart that had already been "used hard and put away wet" LOL. It certainly wasn't my "good cart" so to speak. I probably should have said that somewhere in the video.

Also, I really didn't back him in all the way....you can see that I called him forward very quickly once it was clear that he was willing to be near it and move around it with confidence.

Mantra is a VERY sensitive horse and I'm having to introduce lots of things with this slow and patient shaping process.

I really do appreciate your posts. Thanks so much.

Peggy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to admit I like the scratch-and-stroke as a cue to stand still, it's relaxing and positive. Too bad I can't use it as touching the horse is a disqualification in obstacle classes!



I hadn't thought of specifically teaching my horse to back into tight spaces but that's something non-stressful I can easily do now while he's a young two year old and it will really help when he starts driving training at three. I'm already informally getting him used to the idea of ropes and hoses around his legs and things coming down over his back, etc., but it's just one more means of teaching him to be calm in confinement and think his way out of things.



I won't have him back into shafts for the same reason the others have mentioned but I do click him for backing between two raised cavaletti poles and there's no reason you couldn't have the cart sitting backwards at the end of those poles.

Leia


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 3, 2010)

I do click him for backing between two raised cavaletti poles and there's no reason you couldn't have the cart sitting backwards at the end of those poles.

Leia

Hey Leia....I've also used cavaletti poles like that for Mantra, as well as PVC pipes in the fences, and pool noodles too LOL.

Anything to help him gain confidence with tight places and bumping things.

Funny thing though; he LOVES the wheelbarrow (something he used to chase after and kick at before). When he sees it he still runs to station in front of it. He's an interesting horse.


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wanted to make a special note about this video. I don't intend to teach Mantra to back into the cart. I'm working with an unusually sensitive horse and doing everything I can to desensitize him to many, many things, including tight places.

So for those of you who are well versed in driving, please don't misinterpret or extrapolate where we're going with the training. I do understand the need to create strong "forward" as well as strong "stationing" behaviors.

Just thought I'd better throw out the caveats


----------



## Ann knight (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Peggy

Love the video ! I have used a clicker with my dogs for years , it is a great tool !

I am starting with my mini's but am finding a hard time getting a "high value" reward , would you be willing to share what you use for food reward ?

I vary the reward but am still looking for that food reward that will keep them trying for more . Thanks ...Ann


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 18, 2010)

Ann knight said:


> Hi Peggy
> 
> Love the video ! I have used a clicker with my dogs for years , it is a great tool !
> 
> ...


Hi Ann,

It's so neat to meet other people who are using this valuable tool!

Truthfully, I use a low starch pelleted feed and then occasionally I give a tiny bite of carrot or apple or maybe a pelleted timothy feed. I've even trained with a handful of grass LOL, but hey, we're in CA and most of the year they're on a dry lot.

So in terms of trying more? My personal experience is that if I pay very small amounts but click very often in the learning phase they really get with the program. By "very often" I mean finding something to click every 5 or so seconds. Seriously. I'm that generous with the criteria in the beginning.

You might try that for a week or so and see how it goes...would love to hear about it.

Peggy


----------



## Ann knight (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you Peggy for your reply !

I think I need to save some of "the normal' items my guys for treats



. It is hard to have "high value' when you always have food . I'll keep you posted !Ann


----------



## ErikaS. (Jun 19, 2010)

Peggy, just wanted you to know I thoroughly enjoy your videos. They are so much fun to watch and I learn a few things, too.





I have two very laid back minis that would like to drive one day as well as a super sensitive larger mini that I would like to do...something with.lol


----------



## Peggy Hogan (Jun 19, 2010)

ErikaS. said:


> Peggy, just wanted you to know I thoroughly enjoy your videos. They are so much fun to watch and I learn a few things, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Erika...thanks for your comment. Yep...the "sensitive ones" are interesting ones when trying to find a job for them. His training takes much more time and creative thought than most minis, but that's OK too. It really is gratifying and I'm blessed with several other minis who are really talented and easier to train.

Hope you find a niche for your mini


----------

